# Newbie Black Water Tank Question



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay ... gotta really dumb question here but please understand we're completely new to travel trailers! Read all the black tank 101 pages and got some really great info - but still a bit confused.

We had our new (to us) 25rss out for her maiden voyage this weekend. LOVE THE NEW TRAILER! Got some funny read-outs from the sensors saying the gray and black tanks were 1/3 full really fast (like within a few hours our first day). At the end of the weekend we went to the dumping station and the black tank was really, really slow (is this normal)? Luckily we have a clear thingy that enabled us to see when it was done. The gray tank came pouring out.

We had decided ahead of time to fill the tanks with a few gallons with some chemicals to let it slosh around and stop at a dump station on the way home - but how do you fill the tanks when you're at a dump station? We had some water left in our fresh water tank so we just emptied it into our gray and black tanks and went on our way.

When we stopped at the rest stop that had a dumping station, we dumped again and the black tank emptied at a crawling pace (took forever) - it was brownish. The gray tank flowed freely and was a little grayish. We would have loved to rinse the tanks and keep dumping/rinsing/dumping/rinsing until things are clear (and use the calgon/detergent GEO method recommended) - but how can we do this? There wasn't anywhere to hook up a hose at the dumping station. And we obviously can't dump at home. So we're confused - do we need to find a park with full hookups so our water and sewage is close together in order to really clean out our tanks? We normally just get water/electric (which is a step up for us compared to our dry camping with the previous pop-up).

Am I missing something here? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

To fill...simply bring the Outback home and take your hose inside the trailer and fill the black tank. Turn the water pump off..no reason for it to run while you are doing this.

Get it FULL and drop in a few chemical packets and let it sit for a long time (in storage is fine). Then on your next trip, stop at an RV dump and empty the tank. It should come out very fast.

As the trailer is used, you have no idea how well the previous owners took care of the tank. Perhaps they used the wrong TP and there is a big ball of it in the tank. Letting it sit full for a long time will really help.

If this doesn't resolve the problem, you might want to try to back flush the tank with a King Flush. I don't have one of these, but I've seen others us them and I think it would really help you. They also have a clear section, so you can monitor the tanks for when they are empty.

http://www.flushking.com/brochure3.htm


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the Flush King (because I was scared to cut holes for a quickie flush) and love it. It attaches a hose to your dump pipe, and allows you ti fill water back in from underneath, usually at a decent pressure. It helps to get stuff cleaned out.

Also you mentioned putting water & chemicals, them going to a dump station - try putting in a bag of ice, then sloshing it around for a while, then going to the dump station. It really does make a difference.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I gotta Ask ................ What does your families diet consist of??????
















Seriously maybe a parts mirror on a wand through the toilet might be in order to







who's responsible for the blockage









We hooked up a Tornado Flush and use the Hydro Flush ..............our Diet is not good, and we need the extra Cleaning power


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, on the water level sensors, usually 1/3 comes up very quickly. Defiently fill that Black tank full and then dump and see if it comes out quicker. I personally, find it's easiest to simply pay for full hookups occasionally. I then leave all valves closed and use water until I top up every tank (the black will probably require filling with either a hose, or a quickie flush, if you have one). Once they are all topped up (I run the gray until it backs up into the shower







), then it's dump time. Let the black tank go and make sure it flows out quickly. It should really help to flush stuff out. next flush the gray. Now, if you rarely camp with hookups, go and fill them up again and then drain again. The black tank should begin to run fairly clear when it get's clean. If you still have problems with it draining slowly, there could be a variety of issues, so you'll need to post again, and we can try to assist you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you have a water treatment facility near you, see if they have a dump station. There is one about 15-20 mins from our house and it is open 24hrs a day. You could go there late (say 11pm) and odds are you'd have it all to yourself. Take an extra hose to ensure you can reach around to fill the black tank.


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

We have a 21RS that dumps slowly compared to our last trailer. So much so that I put a camera in the black tank to see what was wrong. Because of where the outlet of the tank is located, I found keeping the tongue slightly elevated and the drivers side slightly elevated helps to dump. This weekend I had to unhook from the suburban to get the tongue up. Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hopefully there isn't any kind of toy or otherwise stuck down in there. "Kids do the darndest things".


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

I just had the same thing happen to our 250rs. i broke camp fast due to rain, but seen no more flow from black tank. after i filled the black tank twice, just check it today two weeks later and found some friends floating in the tank gross. I am going to use the advise and fill the tank and take it to the local RV center about 20min away to dump it. it's a hassel to hitch up but i need a clean potty.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Install a tank flusher, tornado or other. Its not that bad. In fact it is too easy. A hole saw in the correct size and follow the template. ITS THAT EASY. The fancy plastic cardboard under the campers is simple to put up with zip ties or gorilla tape. A 5 gallon bucket of ice and some tissue dissolver in the summer with a few hour drive home cleans a tank real good too. Most dump stations have some sort of hose bib. A flush king works good too, I use both. My tanks are so clean you could eat out of them......ok not really but you see the point


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Install a tank flusher, tornado or other. Its not that bad. In fact it is too easy. A hole saw in the correct size and follow the template. ITS THAT EASY. The fancy plastic cardboard under the campers is simple to put up with zip ties or gorilla tape. A 5 gallon bucket of ice and some tissue dissolver in the summer with a few hour drive home cleans a tank real good too. Most dump stations have some sort of hose bib. A flush king works good too, I use both. My tanks are so clean you could eat out of them......ok not really but you see the point


X2 minus the eating out of the tanks..............


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

pintoplumber said:


> We have a 21RS that dumps slowly compared to our last trailer. So much so that I put a camera in the black tank to see what was wrong. Because of where the outlet of the tank is located, I found keeping the tongue slightly elevated and the drivers side slightly elevated helps to dump. This weekend I had to unhook from the suburban to get the tongue up. Dennis in Lititz PA


Many thanks for the tip (no pun intended). I always wondered if I should raise or lower the tongue on a 21RS for best results.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We've been pretty lucky so far - our flows for both grey and black have been fast when we dump them. After I dump the black tank, I usually fill the tank with a 5 gal bucket of water, add chemicals, and leave it. Since we have been camping every weekend, I just leave it until our next trip and then add another chemical packet. Haven't had any problems yet!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The angle of the trailer and the tank itself can be a problem at some dump sites. The tanks are shallow in depth and if either tank is trying to flow uphill, well, you get the idea. As for how you add water after dumping. If all you are looking to do is add a few gallons with the chemicals (and maybe some Calgon) make sure you have water in your fresh water tank and using the 12V pump on board, hold the toilet to flush for a few minutes. Most always leave a few gallons of water in the fresh water tank for using the toilet when traveling.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We fill the pot up twice by holding the pedal in the up position.

We use 3 capfulls of liquid calgon. 
1 capful of lemon deoderant plus a drop in.

Haven't had any problems yet.

Xs 3 on eating out of the tank.


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

pintoplumber said:


> We have a 21RS that dumps slowly compared to our last trailer. So much so that I put a camera in the black tank to see what was wrong.


Oh man, I can't imagine having a camera in there...


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

burleson said:


> We have a 21RS that dumps slowly compared to our last trailer. So much so that I put a camera in the black tank to see what was wrong.


Oh man, I can't imagine having a camera in there...








[/quote]

The photo's are posted here if you know how to look them up. I don't.

I ran my sewer machine up the pipe and into the tank, thinking something had to be wrong. Dumps much better now that I know how to position the trailer. Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

pintoplumber said:


> We have a 21RS that dumps slowly compared to our last trailer. So much so that I put a camera in the black tank to see what was wrong.


Oh man, I can't imagine having a camera in there...








[/quote]

The photo's are posted here if you know how to look them up. I don't.

I ran my sewer machine up the pipe and into the tank, thinking something had to be wrong. Dumps much better now that I know how to position the trailer. Dennis in Lititz PA
[/quote]
In other words, use a special camera, not the Camcorder you bought DW for christmas last year....


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

One more point not yet covered - I regularly use the Black Tank wand that you can get a Camping World or any decent camping/RV store. I drilled multiple small holes in the end (comes with two) to get an all-around water jet action. Others do this with "Quickie-Flush" but I choose the manual hose method. Regular use of this does two things: One - "Scours" the tank clean and removes debris a regular dump will not, and two - Cleans the sensors to give you accurate level indication. Senors can get covered with debris and give faulty readings. Using this method and using the clear dump hose adapter - I now get clear fluid out of the black tank after each clean - ensuring that I have a trouble free balnk tank and sensors.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Install a tank flusher, tornado or other. Its not that bad. In fact it is too easy. A hole saw in the correct size and follow the template. ITS THAT EASY. The fancy plastic cardboard under the campers is simple to put up with zip ties or gorilla tape. A 5 gallon bucket of ice and some tissue dissolver in the summer with a few hour drive home cleans a tank real good too. Most dump stations have some sort of hose bib. A flush king works good too, I use both. My tanks are so clean you could eat out of them......ok not really but you see the point


Note to self....kindly refuse Battalionchief's invitation to join him for dinner.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Install a tank flusher, tornado or other. Its not that bad. In fact it is too easy. A hole saw in the correct size and follow the template. ITS THAT EASY. The fancy plastic cardboard under the campers is simple to put up with zip ties or gorilla tape. A 5 gallon bucket of ice and some tissue dissolver in the summer with a few hour drive home cleans a tank real good too. Most dump stations have some sort of hose bib. A flush king works good too, I use both. My tanks are so clean you could eat out of them......ok not really but you see the point


Note to self....kindly refuse Battalionchief's invitation to join him for dinner.








[/quote]

LOL!!!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> One more point not yet covered - I regularly use the Black Tank wand that you can get a Camping World or any decent camping/RV store. I drilled multiple small holes in the end (comes with two) to get an all-around water jet action. Others do this with "Quickie-Flush" but I choose the manual hose method. Regular use of this does two things: One - "Scours" the tank clean and removes debris a regular dump will not, and two - Cleans the sensors to give you accurate level indication. Senors can get covered with debris and give faulty readings. Using this method and using the clear dump hose adapter - I now get clear fluid out of the black tank after each clean - ensuring that I have a trouble free balnk tank and sensors.


This is the exact method I use as well. No problems at all. Now if I could figure out a way to do this on the gray tanks as well (especially the kitchen gray tank), I would be happy. The sensor for my kitchen gray tank always reads 1/3 full.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mv945 said:


> One more point not yet covered - I regularly use the Black Tank wand that you can get a Camping World or any decent camping/RV store. I drilled multiple small holes in the end (comes with two) to get an all-around water jet action. Others do this with "Quickie-Flush" but I choose the manual hose method. Regular use of this does two things: One - "Scours" the tank clean and removes debris a regular dump will not, and two - Cleans the sensors to give you accurate level indication. Senors can get covered with debris and give faulty readings. Using this method and using the clear dump hose adapter - I now get clear fluid out of the black tank after each clean - ensuring that I have a trouble free balnk tank and sensors.


This is the exact method I use as well. No problems at all. Now if I could figure out a way to do this on the gray tanks as well (especially the kitchen gray tank), I would be happy. The sensor for my kitchen gray tank always reads 1/3 full.
[/quote]

Guessing the build up in the grey tank is grease/grim.

I haven't done this, but why couldn't you hook up a hose to your homes hot water heater (turn it up higher that normal) and then fill the grey tank with HOT water. This could help remove some of the grease/grim that has built up on your tanks.

Other have installed a Quickie Flush on their grey tanks.


----------

